# Egg sealer



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Does anyone know of a sealer spray or was for eggs that keep them longer and fresh?
You don't have to refrigerate them.
I read about it about a year ago and I told my daughter about it and forgot about it. Now she is asking me about it again and I don't remember where I read about it.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

faithmarie said:


> Does anyone know of a sealer spray or was for eggs that keep them longer and fresh?
> You don't have to refrigerate them.
> I read about it about a year ago and I told my daughter about it and forgot about it. Now she is asking me about it again and I don't remember where I read about it.


 Previous threads... http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/eggs-21/
there are more, just can't find them.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Not sure this is what you are looking for ...

How To Store Fresh Eggs Without Refrigeration

How to Store Fresh Eggs


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Thank you Bunkerbob and Andi,
Great information and exactly what I was looking for!


----------

